# [Partition] Reiserfs , Xfs , Ext3 ?

## SiOu

Voila jai 3 disques durs ( 200 Go , 160 Go , 120 Go ) maintenant que jai mon 160 go entierement de libre je vais pouvoir changer de ext3 , car jai crus entendre que reiserfs > Xfs > ext 3 , mais ext3 restant le plus fiable , jaimerais avoir un avi objectif car pour le moment jai pas trouvé un post qui enumerais les arguments de chacun ( Je stocke des fichiers allant de 2mo a 4go ).

Voila jespere que vous pourrez meclaicir sur ce sujet

----------

## anigel

Si tu stockes des fichiers allant de 2 Mo à 3 Go, alors reiserfs ne présente pas d'avantage particulier. Je serais à ta place, je choisirais ext3.

Amicalement,

----------

## kwenspc

oui resierfs est interessant uniquement pour les tout petits fichiers. Mias il comporte un problème : il synchronise les disques trop souvent. le montage d'une partition reiserfs est , en outre, bien plus long qu'une partition ext3 (rapport de 30!!!). Pour le xfs je ne sais pas.

Autre point qui donne l'avantage à l'ext3 c'est l'integrité du disque. Les outils de récupérations de données sont bien plus poussés et fiables que dans les autres sysèmes de fichiers.

Perso après avoir passé pas mal de temps sous reiserfs je suis content de bientôt revenir sous ext3 (mon serveur est sous ext3 depuis peu d'ailleurs)

----------

## Trevoke

Et moi, si j'etais a la place d'Anigel, je retournerais a l'ecole!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

(air connu) XFS XFS XFS, XFS XFS XFS!!! reseir4, salaud!! le peuple aura ta peau!!! ohé ohé enc...

 :Embarassed:  hum... -> []

----------

## kwenspc

eh ben ça s'arrange pas Enlight    :Laughing: 

tu vas finir par pauser des bombes chez les créateurs de reiser 

bon attends moi --> []

----------

## alexou2643

Mmm? Je ne serais pas en mesure de te faire un argumentaire super technique de la chose, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai mis les partitions root et home en ext3 qui sont sur mon disque dur SATA. J'ai deux autres disques IDE qui sont eux en Reiser4 et sur lesquels je stocke tout mon bordel.

Il y a quelques mois de cela ma partition root était en reiserFS, le disque dur qui contenait cette partition a eu quelques problèmes, et je n'ai pas été en mesure de récupérer tous mes fichiers via les utilitaires de récupérations associés à ReiserFS.

D'autre part, vu l'utilisation que je fais de mon "home-server" (que de grands mots!), je suis pas vraiment sûr que le ReiserFS/4 soit réellement nécessaire. L'exotisme de la chose sans doute!  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et moi, si j'etais a la place d'Anigel, je retournerais a l'ecole!  

 

 :Question: 

 *alexou2643 wrote:*   

> Il y a quelques mois de cela ma partition root était en reiserFS, le disque dur qui contenait cette partition a eu quelques problèmes, et je n'ai pas été en mesure de récupérer tous mes fichiers via les utilitaires de récupérations associés à ReiserFS.

 

+1, je me suis déjà longuement exprimé sur ces sujets, je ne recommence pas une nouvelle fois  :Wink: .

----------

## Trevoke

anigel : "je serais toi" --> pas vraiment correct au niveau grammatical, je crois.

"Si j'etais toi" --> plus mieux.

Sinon, je n'ai pas essaye XFS, donc je ne peux pas en parler, mais je ne jure plus que par reiser4. Je n'ai perdu aucune donnees avec, et pourtant certains crash etaient moins que favorable a la sauvegarde des donnees (votre ordinateur va crasher dans 10 secondes. Sauvegardez vos -- trop tard).

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "Si j'etais toi" --> plus mieux.

 

Plus mieux => meilleur   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   "Si j'etais toi" --> plus mieux. 
> 
> Plus mieux => meilleur  

 

plus mieux --> expres!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> anigel : "je serais toi" --> pas vraiment correct au niveau grammatical, je crois.
> 
> "Si j'etais toi" --> plus mieux.

 

 :Embarassed:  - mais c'est pas bien de se moquer des gens fatigués !

Par contre...

perdu aucune donnees  :Arrow:  perdu aucune donnée (ND_anigel : ça va pas tarder, patience  :Laughing: )

certains crash etaient moins que favorable  :Arrow:  certains crashs etaient moins que favorables

Bon... On fait la paix ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, d'accord, mais a charge de revanche   :Wink: 

(c'est vrai quoi, je m'habitue a la grammaire anglaise. ..   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Enlight

<off> heu... "je serais toi" est tout aussi correct que "si j'étais toi" (après l'égout et les odeurs...) c'est s'il nous avait fait un "si je serais toi" qu'il y'aurait eu carton rouge.</off>

<propaganda>

Alors concernant XFS :

- il est très performant et utilise beaucoup (et à bon escient) la mémoire cache, en conséquence il sync moins souvent ce qui épargne les disques durs et les oreilles (y'a qu'à voir quand reiser3.6 s'affole et qu'on a l'impression que le disque dur est possédé), et permets un taux de fragmentation extrémement bas.

- les outils de recovery sont excellents, un gars qui avait formatté par erreur sa partoche en NTFS (!!!) l'a reformatée de suite en xfs et a pu recouvrir 85% des données (comme dirait sandeen l'un des devs XFS, avec reiserfs la perte aurait probablement été de 120% des données, et un dev ça peut pas mentir).

- le fsck s'effectue au mount, et un système de fichier corrompu ne peut être monté (d'ailleurs faut avoir de la bouteille pour se souvenir d'un XFS corrompu).

- le problème des crashs dans les minutes suivant un update des fichiers critiques est un faux problème, il y'a la commande sync sous linux pour forcer l'écriture immédiate sur le disque.

- Utiliser XFS c'est un peu comme ajouter -pipe à tes CFLAGS

- Le FS est extrèmement tunable, on peut par exemple mettre le journal sur une partition à part (où dans un ramdisk juste parceque c'est malsain), jouer sur le cache etc...

- Adopter XFS c'est dire adieu à tes problèmes de peau jeune /* ça peut passer, ça peut passer */ 

valà... notez que j'ai pas fermé la balise ^_^

----------

## kwenspc

</propaganda>

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> </propaganda>

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## babykart

ext3 --> obsolete à mon gout (pas seulement le mien...)

XFS --> intérressant sur de bons disques SCSI et iSCSI... sinon il s'avere plus lent que d'autres fs sur des disques standards...

reiserfs --> utilisé sur des serveurs, me donne de meilleurs perf' que ce bon vieux ext3, et de loin...

reiser4 --> globalement nikel à la maison pour tout type d'utilisation... mais nécéssite un noyau patché ou des mm-sources...

PS - bien évidemment, ceci n'est qu'un avis "empirique" donc strictement personnel...

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <propaganda>
> 
> Alors concernant XFS :
> ...

 

Je plussoie pour XFS, c'est vraiment bien.

Un seul inconvénient qui pour moi est de taille : j'utilise lvm, et souhaite me conserver la possibilité de redimensionner mes partitions. Mais voila, XFS ne peut que grandir, pas réduire !

Conclusion, mes partitions se retrouve en reiserfs  a cause de ça  :Wink: 

[Edit]

Pour gouter a l'obsolescence de ext3, faites donc un ls dans un répertoire contenant plusieurs milliers de fichiers. faites le meme sur du reiser ou xfs. Conclusion : etx3, ça a l'avantage de laisser le temps d'aller prendre un café   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

un avis tout a fait objectif. une fois on m'a dit que reiserfs est mieux que l'ext3. depuis je tourne qu'en reiserfs. a l'epoque du changement, a part un gain de stabilite sur une mandrake douteuse. moi les difference perf de l'ordre du millieme de seconde, je ne les sens pas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fb99

perso , j'ai fait un misc de tout, après niveaux perfs j'en sais rien c'est sûrement pas bon (si c'est le cas dit le moi ), comme j'ai un nouveau dd j'ai vais pouvoir m'amuser à trouver la meilleur solution lol

En gros j'ai fait d'après ce qu'on m'avait dit reiserfs (puis reiser4) pour les petits fichier, ensuite Xfs pour les gros fichiers (anime, video, backup..) , ext3 pour mon home ce que j'ai le moins envie de perdre et ça donne en résume.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> / et /usr en reiser4
> 
> /var /opt /home en ext3
> ...

 

A l'époque j'avais entendu que Jfs, de IBM, faisait d'énorme progrès et je ne me suis plus renseigné depuis ( ah ça me donne envie, je vous redirai), de plus comme IBM fait souvent du bon travail c'est à revoir.

En ce qui me concerne XFS me fais peur en ce qui concerne les crash ou coupure de courant, j'ai oui dire que certain avait perdu pas mal de donné, mais je ne m'avancerai pas plus.

En ce qui concerne Reiser4, il ne ma pour l'instant pas poser de problèmes, mais il me semble que sa mauvaise implementation au niveau du noyau, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y est pas d'office, pouvait ralentir les transferts du disque.... va savoir.

Il y a quelque temps, quelqu'un s'était amuser à faire des benchmarks avec tout les fs, ça serait peut-être intéressant de retester tout ça.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> En ce qui me concerne XFS me fais peur en ce qui concerne les crash ou coupure de courant, j'ai oui dire que certain avait perdu pas mal de donné, mais je ne m'avancerai pas plus. 

 

Oui c'est assez connu, mais le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas réellement pertes de données dans la mesure où elles n'ont jamais quitté la RAM pour aller sur le disque dur. D'où l'astuce de lancer la commande sync lorsque l'on a des updates ou de nouveaux fichiers critiques.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Viens de trouver ça sur Wikipedia

----------

## Enlight

euh block fragmentation et compression je croyais que c'était l'apanage de reiser4 et je vois qu'a priori seuls NTFS et JFS le font   :Shocked: 

Superbe lien en tout cas!

----------

## spider312

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oui c'est assez connu, mais le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas réellement pertes de données dans la mesure où elles n'ont jamais quitté la RAM pour aller sur le disque dur. D'où l'astuce de lancer la commande sync lorsque l'on a des updates ou de nouveaux fichiers critiques.

 Mouais, j'adore "le reiserfs c'est nul, ça sync trop souvent" et "tu peux sync toi même le XFS", et cat 0100101100 >> /dev/hda c'est pas plus rapide que tous les FS par hasard ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oui c'est assez connu, mais le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas réellement pertes de données dans la mesure où elles n'ont jamais quitté la RAM pour aller sur le disque dur. D'où l'astuce de lancer la commande sync lorsque l'on a des updates ou de nouveaux fichiers critiques. Mouais, j'adore "le reiserfs c'est nul, ça sync trop souvent" et "tu peux sync toi même le XFS", et cat 0100101100 >> /dev/hda c'est pas plus rapide que tous les FS par hasard ?    

 

note le "critique", pis je suis pas sur qu'écraser ton mbr soit une bonne idée ^_^

----------

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile: 

Quand je me suis posé la question j'ai lu toutes ces choses bizarres de propagande que tu dois lire avec beaucoup d'amusement...

Malgré les cris frénétiques d'Enlight, j'ai choisi ReiserFS a l'époque où je n'y connaissait rien car je voulais quelquechose de stable, plus 'nouveau' de ext3 et que je savais que je travaillerais avec de petits fichiers...

Aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas si j'y connais grand chose de plus, mais je suis content de mon choix. Ca tourne vite, résiste aux mauvaises surprises et je préfère sync trop souvent que pas assez ( car je suis un maniaco paranoiac ? ).

[off ma vie]

Un jour sûrement, je passerai a reiser4 parceke c'est une évolution qui me parait logique   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/off ma vie]

Bon, j'ai peut-être mal placé mes balises mais tu ne m'en voudras pas   :Surprised: 

----------

## razer

Mon expérience perso concernant XFS a été désastreuse. J'avais des problèmes de stabilité (indépendants de XFS bien sûr), et à chaque crash du système je perdais une quantité folle de données (config de gnome, fichiers perso édités, et alors lors d'un emerge tout l'arbre portage corrompu).

Je ne sais pas, j'ai sans doute dû mal m'y prendre, car j'ai eu aussi ces problèmes sur le PC de ma cops sur Ubuntu : un jour coupure de courant, elle a perdu la conf de son compte thunderbird et d'autres données...

Par contre, j'utilise ext3 depuis des lustres, perso et sur des serveurs en exploitation, et je n'ai jamais vraiment eu de soucis. En outre, j'ai jamais vraiment ressenti le moindre écart de performances.

Donc, en ce qui me concerne, ext3 est un choix judicieux, mais çà n'engage que moi et mes fâcheuses expériences. Si pleins de personnes vantent les mérites de XFS, ce n'est sans doute pas pour rien.

----------

## kwenspc

Ce qui ressort de ce qui a été dis, selon moi, c'est ça : (+ mon expèrience perso)

- ext3 : stable, outils de récupération de données complets, performance plus qu'acceptable

- reiserfs : stable? (ça dépend), récupération de données peu fiable, bonnes performances (surtout si on a plein de petits fichiers), MAIS: sync souvent (on l'a vu dans un autre thread, lorsque qu'on swap ça ralentit pas mal la bécane vu que le disque lorsqu'il swap peut souvent avoir besoin de "sync" aussi...bref il fait du yo yo).

- XFS : semble stable (en tout cas plus que reiserfs), récupération de données moyenne, bonnes performances (là je pense pas qu'il est de grosse différences avec reiserfs), sync moins souvent ce qui peut être interessant lorsqu'on swap (à la différence de reiserfs) mais qui peut ne pas être génial si la machine est sujette à des instabilités genre courpure de courant  :Smile:  )

donc :

 ext3 -> si on veut pas avoir de mauvaises surprises quand on sait pas trop ce qui se passe dans un OS (débutant)

 reiserfs -> pour les machines avec des disques costaud et bcp de ram (pour éviter le swap) et une install/machine stable (moyen/avancé)

 Xfs -> pour des machines stables (install et materiel) très sollicitées mais n'ayant pas forcément de trés bonnes perfs (moyen/avancé)

enfin je trouve... 

perso mon serveur est en ext3, mon portable et ma machine de bureau en reiserfs.

Mais je compte passer en Xfs pour le portable, l'installation de gentoo que j'ai fais dessus est trés stable (jamais de crashs) mais j'ai peu de ram et je dois dire que le coup de la swap qui ralentit tout pendant 10min (il m'arrive de la sollicité beaucoup et vu ses capacités, reiserfs ne fait qu'allourdir certaines manips).

Enligth : ça y est t'as un nouvel adepte de XFS!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 :Very Happy:   Tien kwen, fais moi un plaisir en penses à bencher ton autonomie avant et après stp. pis si tu veux quelques tips.

----------

## fb99

il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup de supposition, car qui a dit qu'il n'y avais pas d'outil de récupération sous reiserfs, la preuve ici et je suis sûr qu'il y en a d'autre mais j'ai pas les liens sous la main. Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'ils sont sans doute moins poussé et plus compliqué à appliquer mais il existe bien et ne sont pas là que pour faire joli à mon avis. Par contre je sais qu'il sont moins bien reconnu; par exemple une fois j'avais perdu ma table d'allocation va savoir comment, et avec les outils repérait très bien les partitions ext mais approximativement les reiser.

Par contre je sais que pas mal d'outil de récup n'existe pour l'instant que sous reiserfs (3.6) et pas encore avec reiser4 ceci implique peut-être certaine rumeur.

Après au niveau stabilité, sécurité pour utiliser quasi tout les fs cf au-dessus, et avoir un frère fan du ah je te coupe les plombs juste pour t'embêter merci et deux trois freeze je n'ai jamais perdu les moindres donné.

Donc voilà mes conclusions ( je ne vais répéter pas  tout ce que kwenspc à si bien dit ), corrigez-moi si je me trompe.

Xfs: tunable à volonté mais assez complexe, apparement très complet quand on le maîtrise bien ( hein Enlight, --> un petit howto si t'as le temps et l'envie, au lieu de crier haut et fort qu'il est génial prouve-le nous (je me rappel que tu voulais mettre les inodes ou je sais plus quoi sur un autre support, ça marche oui/non) Attention à la perte de donné --> sync manuel quand on fait des changement important. À employer principalement sur des gros fichiers que l'on modifie pas voir peu (bon ok on perd l'avantage qu'il ne sync pas beaucoup pour être très rapide).

Ext3 : le fs de base donc le plus mature, semble être le meilleur compromis. Tunable assez facilement, ne nécessitant pas de très grandes connaissances. À utiliser pour tout les fichiers, données que l'on ne veut surtout pas perdre (ok c'est pas interdit de faire des sauvegarde ailleurs). 

risque faible de corruption, il y a un vérification automatique tous les x jours ou x temps ( bon signe ou signe de faiblesse !?!).

Ext2 : Attention pas journalisé donc utiliser seulement pour des partitions que l'on garde principalement démonter, principalement pour /boot, sinon fort risque de perte définitive de données en cas de crash.

Jfs : À ce que j'en ai lu (pas encore testé), c'est un très bon fs qui a eu le temps de faire ses preuve (1990), il arrive à maturité. déjà employé comme fs principale sur OS/2 ( en fait c JFS2, connaissais pas mais bon). Au niveau stabilité, sécurité il est comparable à ext3, au niveau vitesse il lui est supérieur et un peu inférieur en récupération ( bon ça arrive pas tous les jours).

Reiserfs : à fait ces preuves, très bon fs pour de tous petit fichier, je ne sais pas s'il est encore réviser mais c'est dommage que reiser4 soit allé dans une "autre" direction plutôt que d'affiner l'ancien mais bon tant pis. plus compliqué, relativement stable pas trop de problème avec celui-là à ma connaissance.

Reiser4 : se voulait révolutionnaire à son arriver, et en fait il était plein de problème, donc je pense que c'est aussi pour ça qu'il a une sale image dûe à la déception qu'il ne soit pas si parfait que ça, bien qu'il reste un très bon fs.

Il y a aussi c'est histoire de zlib_deflate, je ne sais pas où c'en est, mais ça avait l'air prometteur cf ce thread. donc à voir.

Mais pour conclure je dirais que quelques secondes de différence, ne vont tuer personne en plus la patience est une vertu alors.

-Par contre, je me demande au niveau kernel si c'est mieux d'employer qu'un seul fs ou bien si ça ne pose pas ou très peu de problème aux niveaux performances d'en utiliser plusieurs (conflit ? , encodage/décodage ?).

En espérant ne pas avoir racconter trop de connerie

[EDIT] : si y'a un connaisseur qui pige tout au lien de -KurGan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems, car je comprend en gros mais y'a plein de termes que je vois ce qu'implique ??

@SiOu: pour plus d'info je te conseille de rechercher sur le forum, par exemple là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331728-highlight-.html

----------

## NiLuJe

Perso ext3 (dir_index + journal writeback), ça va largement assez vite, et l'interactivité reste toujours au top, quelquesoit le parcours plus ou moins hasardeux de la tête de mon p'tit hdd pata. J'ai un meilleur feeling niveau interactivité en ext3 (tuné correctement (dir_index & writeback)) qu'en reiserfs. (3, le 4 s'même pas la peine d'en parler, d'interactivité ^^).

  XFS / JFS jamais testé par contre, faudrait que j'revoie un peu ça, j'ai une partoche qui traîne  :Smile: 

----------

